# Microsoft Info Path Designer



## smyle (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Ich erstelle gerade ein Formular im InfoPath. Da es sich um Homepage handelt und um einem Microsoft Produkt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin. 
Hoffe trotzdem das ihr mir helfen könnt.

Im InfoPath habe ich ein Kontrollkästchen namens chbOffice und ein Textfeld namens txtPreisOffice, so wie chbProject und ein Textfeld txtPreisProject und so habe ich mehrere Einträge.

Zum Schluss habe ich noch ein Textfeld Summe.

Wenn ich nun zum Beispiel chbOffice und chProject angewählt habe, muss im Textfeld Summe, die Summe der beide stehen... 

Meine Frage ist nun... Wie kann ich das machen? Wenn ich mich nicht täusche kann man im InfoPath auch Programmieren. Denn bisher habe ich alles mit Regeln gemacht, aber diesen Abschnitt kann ich scheinbar nicht mit Regeln erstellen.

Wie ihr wie man so was im InfoPath programmieren kann?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar.

Falls ihr noch mehr Informationen braucht kann ich euch die geben.


----------

